# Found a starving pup



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

This guy was running around in our pasture. He would not leave, was just lost, we finally caught him. He is very sweet but you can see every bone on him, I would not think that a dog could survive this thin. He also looks like he has mange.

He has a big head and big feet, probably weights 25 lbs but should weigh at least forty. We started him on a cup of dog food every couple of hours, will get puppy chow today and give him a bath.

Any suggestions on what to feed him? What to do for him?


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Bring him to your vet! I'd be really worried about worms - worming him hard right now could be too hard on him - I'd want guidance and backup. Get the mange treated. Vaccinate. Love.

thank you for opening your door!


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Vet first, satin balls second:

Holistic Dog - Satinballs Satin Balls

Thank you for helping him!


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I'd cut way back on the amount of food you're feeding him. That's a lot of food hitting his digestive system which has been dealing with minimum amounts for an unknown time ... you could trigger a lot of issues with quick overfeeding.

I second the vet suggestion as well. Treatment for mange and worming a debilitated animal should be done with a vet's advice.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Feed him less, but feed him good. The satin balls are a good place to start, but feed him for a 25 pound dog for a few days, then for a 30 pound dog. Feeding often is a good idea. He must go to a vet. He could be infecting your other dogs with who knows what. He could also have a problem that is easily solvable if it gets quick help.


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

We started him on 1/2 cup at a time.(Did not want to overload him) Today he is doing great, all his systems seem to be working, so he is now up to the cup every 2 hours. When we first caught him I thought that he would have worms and maybe mange so I gave him ivermectrin. He has also been given vitamin E. Talked with the vet, got the puppy food for him. I like your idea Maura of following the feeding chart that way - makes sense. With breeding horses and goats I knew to quarantine him. "Larry"(my DD named him today)is staying in my horse stall with a big pile of fresh hay with blankets to sleep on. He was given ivermectin and cleaned up today but never left the stall (everyone washes up after petting him). He is already looking better but oh so thin.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Be sure to take before and after pics. I love seeing comparison pictures of rescues. Bless you for taking the poor guy in!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You need to know what kind of mange he has. If it is demodectic mange it will begin to clear up once he gets better and can fight it off. If it is sarcoptic mange it won't. You need to take him to the vet and let them do a scraping. They can also help you with the dosage. And get Malaseb shampoo to kill the bacteria and yeast infections on his skin. If he smells bad, the yeast is the source of the smell.

He needs a premium dog food. If he is on a grocery store brand puppy food his system has to work overtime to process the food. In his condition, he is better served by a high end food, which you can feed much less of. Tractor Supply sells Taste of the Wild, which is a six star food and the cheapest of the high end foods. A 30 pound bag should last six weeks.


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

The pedigree dry puppy food agrees with him but not the canned puppy food. Yesterday he got a good bath, chlorahexadine rinse and rubbed down with silveroxide cream. His breathing was a little raspy and he had a slight temp so he is on an antibiotic now. 

Today he is feeling good - very energetic and happy - and the breathing was much better. He already looks SO much better.

Next trip to TSC I will check out the Taste of the Wild food


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

I've seen it said many times on this forum:

This thread is useless without pics! 

He sounds like a really good dog. Thank you for taking him in and giving him the love and care he deserves. :clap:

In His Love
Mich


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Bless you for switching his food. Pedigree is one of the worst foods available, no wonder you had to feed him so much! With TOTW, read the label directions and feed him for his current weight 3x day (divide into 3 portions). It will seem like to little, but there's no filler in it. After a few days, start feeding him for his correct weight (3x day). Don't mix the foods, just ditch the Pedigree and start right in with TOTW.


----------



## FrogTacos (Oct 25, 2011)

farmmom said:


> Be sure to take before and after pics. I love seeing comparison pictures of rescues. Bless you for taking the poor guy in!


I agree with this for legal reasons. In the off chance the neighbor a few miles up the road decides to claim you stole their dog you have a photographic record of what the guy looked like when you got him and how much better he looks as time goes on.


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

Ok - I got the pictures off of my phone so I could get them on here 

Here is Larry on day one.

















Notice how bad his feet are.


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

And here he is on day 5.



















His bath took all of the dark off of his skin which showed how little hair he has. He feels smoother and not as boney already - scared of the camera.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow, he looks terrible. Do you plan on keeping him or finding him a new home?


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

The 1st night that he was here it rained all night, I do not think that he would have made it thru the night. He is a sweetheart of a dog - really wants are attention but then is scared when we go in to pet him. He is just a puppy that picked us so he will probably stay here


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

The poor baby!! Some people just need horsewhipped! then shot! I'm so glad you have him. His recovery will be gradual, but noticeable. Just be careful not to push too much too fast. His body has got to get used to having food in there.


----------



## bluetick (May 11, 2002)

OMG! He is/was the poster boy for "skin and bones"! I am sure he will reward you for your kindness to him - at least with a big sloppy kiss!


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

Cathy, for you, there is a special place in Heaven for helping him. Bless you.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

He looks like a wonderful dog with a lot of potential. I am so glad he found you.


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

Your new pup makes me realize how thin he is . . . and the potential he has 

Thank you everyone for your comments - I will keep you updated.

He did realize that he can bark - at 2am!!!


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

oh my.....you are so right. My pup was fortunate enough to be born in a home where her mother was loved and the litter was planned years in advance. Your pup deserved no less in life, but sadly was born from a mother who no one cared about. That comparison is so tragic. When I look at my pup who is so fat, healthy and full of life and then look at your pup who is struggling just to live, it makes me want to cry. Please do keep us posted. I will look forward to the day when the pictures show us a fat healthy dog who has a look of contentment on his face and a spark in his eyes.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Bless you for taking the poor guy in. I'm sure he will repay your kindness 10 fold.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

He sure does have a cute face. How old do you think he is?
God bless you for saving him.


----------



## jbowyer01 (Aug 4, 2008)

Please keep us updated on Larrys progress. That poor thing. You have a wonderful heart to take him in and give him a loving home!


----------



## Jackie (Jun 20, 2008)

oh my word! I figured Diva was as thin as they get when I found her but this guy is actually worse. I have never seen such a thing. And Diva had mange too..but after 45 days of medicine it's cleared up. And it only cost $10 for the meds at my vet. For a week I fed Diva real rice and chicken then put her on a good chicken and rice dog food and she was fine. She was awful sick for a while though and she drank and TON of water.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Poor guy! Thank you so much for saving him. He will love you for it the rest of his life!

Might not be mange causing his hair loss...could just be malnutrition. I just knew our dog Tom had mange when we found him...his face was almost completely bald and the rest of him wasn't much better. We added fish oil to his food and hubby rubbed him down with Vaseline every night to help with the dry flaky skin. 

With good food and TLC he soon developed a nice thick shiny black coat and has never had any more problems with his coat. I hope Larry does as well as Tom has done.


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

Just got back from the vet - Larry's breathing was still labored. He weighed 42 lbs - He has gained over 10 lbs in a week(mostly from water and actually having food weight in his system).

Larry has heart worms  but no small ones(ivermectrin took care of those) He needs to gain another 10 lbs before he can be neutered.

The surprising news is that he is between 1 and 2 years old! Not a puppy. Vet said that his feet look big, like a puppies, because his body was using up all of the fat and muscle from his legs to survive-but feet are almost all bone so they stay big looking.

He did well, back in his stall. Time to give him his yogurt and honey


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

My holistic vet recommends treating the dog once a month for heartworm as you normally would. The adult worms will die off of their own accord. Poor fella.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Poor Larry. Did the vet also check for mange?


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

Larry's skin is great now and he has no bad smell to him at all. I make an all natural dog/horse soap that really works well. Mange issues did not come up.

I am glad that your holistic vet said that - the treatment for heart worms almost seems as bad as the heart worms! The vet does not want to neuter him with him having the heart worms - but I think that he will run if I let him lose. . .oh the decisions!


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

Our dear kittie was as emaciated as Larry when we found him outside - had actually stopped eating he was so close to the end. Took awhile but they can bounce back! 

Very much looking forward to pictures on a regular, ongoing basis so we can all root and cheer for both of you.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Good Lord! I don't think I've ever seen one so skinny...and so glad he found you!

Looking forward to progress updates.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

I have worked with a lot of starving dogs like Larry. I just want to give you the heads up that a dogs demeanor can change a lot between the time he is starving to the time he is feeling better. Don't be surprised if the sweet timid dog now turns into something else later down the road. Unfortunately as they begin to feel better their negative behaviors begin to come to the surface too. I would use some caution until you know he is really stable and trust worthy.


----------



## TxHorseMom (Feb 21, 2011)

How is he about food? Is he food aggressive at all? Often, dogs who have been starved become very food aggressive. Not always though. Be careful. And bless you for saving this pup.


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

Thank you for the tips. So far he has been great. No aggression at all, even when feeding him. When he does not feel well he cowards back more but other than that I get a wagging tail. I really want to get him neutered soon.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

This dog will be greatful to you for the rest of his life, they just seem to know when someone saved them. I don`t think I have ever seen a dog this thin, bless you for taking care of him and giving him a second chance. > Thanks Marc


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

Thought that I would give you an update on Larry. He is doing great! But a picture is worth more than words. He hardly looks the same after 2 weeks.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

Wow! He looks so different and so healthy....thanks for the update and for taking care of him..he's a beauty..or very handsome..sorry Larry..lol


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

You're doing an awesome job with him! He's looking SO much better!!


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

absolutely amazing! thank you so much for doing right by that adorable fellow.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Wonderful! He looks so proud and stately now. Good job!


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

He looks just great!


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

He looks wonderful!


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

He looks great! Thank you for helping this dog!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Holy cow is that dog thin! I'm surprised he's alive. Keep a very sharp eye on his behavior as he recovers. Larry is a pitbull. Animal aggression is common in the breed, but mostly it would be directed at other male dogs. They can be easily taught to get along with animals of other species and make great general purpose pets. In spite of his horrendous condition he looks to be a well put together dog. He's lucky to have wandered into the right pasture. You may have just found the best dog you'll ever own.


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like you've done an amazing job with Larry! I hope you keep updating us and posting pictures!


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow, he sure has improved! Thank you for taking him in and taking care of him. He looks great.


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

He is a real sweet heart. He finishes his antibiotics tomorrow and then I am leaving for a week to help my son . . . I am nervous about leaving him . . .


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Larry is the spit of my friend's American Staffordshire Terrier - this link is a "nutshell" of what we think about them. American Staffordshire Terrier - Yahoo! Voices - voices.yahoo.com

Her dog is well-mannered and quite sensitive to a harsh tone of voice, a happy doll around his "people", but when I let myself in the un-peopled house to pick up some stuff from their refrigerator the previously welcoming pooch barked and growled at me when I took out a carton of milk; I put it back, fed him a piece of chicken, and feel like I had a close escape. A very good dog, but my friend didn't really "know" him the way she thought.


----------



## Cece (Nov 7, 2009)

Wow, what a difference. He is looking so much better.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

Not going to read through the whole post, just wanted to throw in my .04 cents. While we were standing around camp one morning, having coffee by the fire, I looked up t see a pup at the tree line watching us. The wife walked over, and two more popped out. Like your foundling, these 3 Lab mixes were starving to the point you could see every bone. After a week, they were looking better. Been a month now, and you couldn't tell. Not long after we were "adopted" by them, I was taking a load of trash to the dumpsters. A small mongrel pup stepped out from behind one of the dumpsters, starved, mangy, and sick. It seems that many folks abandon their unwanted animals out here, and we are ending up with them. That pup had a swollen paw, full of puss and infected. We took care of it, bathed and fed it, and treated the paw the best we could. Now, all five dogs are fat and happy. I just really hope we don't find any more, we can't afford to feed these as it is, let alone take them to a vet!


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Capt Quirk said:


> Not going to read through the whole post, just wanted to throw in my .04 cents. While we were standing around camp one morning, having coffee by the fire, I looked up t see a pup at the tree line watching us. The wife walked over, and two more popped out. Like your foundling, these 3 Lab mixes were starving to the point you could see every bone. After a week, they were looking better. Been a month now, and you couldn't tell. Not long after we were "adopted" by them, I was taking a load of trash to the dumpsters. A small mongrel pup stepped out from behind one of the dumpsters, starved, mangy, and sick. It seems that many folks abandon their unwanted animals out here, and we are ending up with them. That pup had a swollen paw, full of puss and infected. We took care of it, bathed and fed it, and treated the paw the best we could. Now, all five dogs are fat and happy. I just really hope we don't find any more, we can't afford to feed these as it is, let alone take them to a vet!


Thank you for taking in these dogs. I really dont understand people that abandon animals. Its so very cruel ... I keep saying Karma baby, Karma!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I have this sneaking suspicion that the pup is going to be beautiful when he recovers completely, he already looks regal in just two weeks! You will reap every benefit he can give....what a horrific sad thing to see a dog so thin and how wonderful you have been to give him such care... 

Thank You! I know he does!:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Larry looks great! He is one lucky dog to have found such good people.


----------



## JustineInWA (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow, that poor dog! He's looking so much better already. Please keep us updated!


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Great job...Thanks for your kindness.


----------



## momof3lilones (Oct 17, 2012)

Wow! He looks amazing


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

He does! You have done a wonderful job with him.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Those pictures make me want to cry, thank you for taking him in (you too Capt Quirk).


----------



## gila_dog (Jun 17, 2011)

Maybe it was just "meant to be" that you found Larry. That's how I feel about the dogs I have found. They turned out to be the best dogs I've ever had. Hats off to you for taking him in and bringing him back to health. I hope you and Larry have a great life together.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Any new pictures of Larry? How's he doing? Has he had any personality changes since putting on the weight and getting stronger?


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

Larry is a wonderful dog. I have never had a dog that openly adores me. He jumps and spins and plows into me in his excitement. He still coughs after he runs around(heart worms) but he is loose all of the time and will not go out of eye site from the barn. It has been almost 3 months since Larry came to our farm but this is Larry now 










Thanks for asking about him!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I just looked at the day 1 picture compared to this, he looks WONDERFUL!!!


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

He looks like one proud, happy, OWNED dog. Congrats to both of you!


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

He looks wonderful!


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

.........


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Bra-VO!!! You did a great job with him...he's beautiful!


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

So good to see him like that! Thanks for the lovely update!!


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

WOW!! He looks so healthy - a beautiful dog!!

Thank you for taking this dog in and giving him TLC. You really are an Angel!!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow!! He looks wonderful!! This is such a great rescue story. Larry is so lucky he found you and you found him!


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

He looks great!!!! You've done a wonderful job with him.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

That is an incredible change from when you found him and he is absolutely gorgeous. And I can tell you from my own experience ... he will always remember.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

What a lucky boy Larry is now


----------



## Threeinhub (Dec 27, 2012)

Wow. The poor pup. It worked out it seems, but just as an FYI for people following the thread in the event they ever encounter a dog this emaciated it is important to fight your urge to let them have at the food. When this starved, organ failure can be in process and a sudden rush of food into the system can actually kill them very quickly - it's called 're-feeding syndrome'. Dont feed strictly raw meat as tempting as it is - too much protein for deprived organs to process. A puppy or weight gain formula food should be fed in very small quantities spread out over 24 hours and not exceeding more than the dog should have for the weight it should be. A vet check is also very important - the dog could be starving from an intestinal issue or other health issue that can be exacerbated by giving them more food before confirming.
So glad this sweet boy is on the mend!


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

Larry looks wonderful! What is being done for his heartworms? (sorry if I missed that part).


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

Pretty much what you said Threeinhub is exactly what was suggested to me and what I followed - The feeding, puppy chow: 1/2 cup at a time spaced during the day, increased as needed and the vet check put him on prednizone and antibiotics and heartworm treatment. I am hoping that the vet will neuter him this month.

Larry is a great dog - too much energy for my 10 yr old daushund - still scared of everyone, but me - asked for a friend for Christmas. . .I might foster a friend from the shelter for him


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice pitbull. They get dumped more than any other breed, either because they won't fight or because the owner moves to a place that won't allow them. That's how I got my boy, he was a skinny mangy pup dumped on the side of the road, covered with lice and cigarette burns. He's good with kids, pets, and livestock. Not a mean bone in his body. Good on you for saving him.


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

We were typing at the same time Cottagelife. Larry is getting ivermectin every month for the slow kill method of heartworms. The fast treatment would have put him in a cage for 6 weeks and we did not think that mentally he could have handled that - cost wise this is better too.


----------



## Threeinhub (Dec 27, 2012)

Tallabred said:


> We were typing at the same time Cottagelife. Larry is getting ivermectin every month for the slow kill method of heartworms. The fast treatment would have put him in a cage for 6 weeks and we did not think that mentally he could have handled that - cost wise this is better too.


I've fostered many dogs through heartworm treatment. If he's not nutty, you don't have to crate him during recovery but you do need to keep him on a leash/limit his excise to keep his heart rate down. ETA: your vet should have explained that even with slow kill you are supposed to limit their exercise until finished - and that can take up to 2 years! We do not approve of the slow kill method unless the dog is either a young pup with a very early infection or a very sr. dog or a dog with multiple ailments that may complicate things. Have treated literally hundreds of dogs, less than a handful have been prescribed the slow kill. 

The slow kill is not guaranteed to work, takes a long time if it does, and all the while - irreversible damage to the heart is happening. Our vets alway say to kill those worms as quickly as possible. Check out the American heartworm society page, they outline treatment protocols.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm so glad I asked about him. His new pictures look absolutely wonderful! You've done a great job with him. I was just concerned that he'd get aggressive or leery once he started feeling better. I'm so glad he has a wonderful home with you now. May the two of you have a wonderful 2013 together!!


----------

